# Help asap iguana eggs



## Mikiemoo (May 12, 2010)

We bought a male (wel we thought) iguana nearly 12months ago and iv looked in his viv today and it looks like theres eggs. Could someone please inform me what iguana eggs look like and what i should do if they are. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mikiemoo (May 12, 2010)

Can nobody help


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Iguanna eggs look like eggs! White-yellow, ping pong ball size ish and lots of them!

Heres what a few of mine looked like:









What should you do? Throw them in the bin. Feed your Ig up nicely with good amounts of supplemented grub, and resign to the fact you have a female!


----------



## Mikiemoo (May 12, 2010)

Thank you. Yeh mine look the same only have 2 at the moment so should i expect more? Should i not keep them and hatch them?


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Igs lay can lay around 50 eggs, but if this is the first clutch it will be usually less. 

Has she been with a male at all since you had her? If not, the the eggs are infertile. Even if she has mated sucessfully, you seriously need to think long and hard about trying to hatch them as loads end up unwanted.

Can you see more eggs inside her? Keep an eye on her over the next few days as there can be many reasons for dystocia. A trip to the vets may be necessary. And has been already mentioned, up her food and supplements to build her calcium levels again.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

jasper1 said:


> Igs lay can lay around 50 eggs, but if this is the first clutch it will be usually less.
> 
> Has she been with a male at all since you had her? If not, the the eggs are infertile. Even if she has mated sucessfully, you seriously need to think long and hard about trying to hatch them as loads end up unwanted.
> 
> Keep an eye on her over the next few days as there can be many reasons for dystocia. And has been already mentioned, up her food and supplements to build her up again.


Cant add much to that! : victory:

As a guide mine laid 35 in her first season, 9 first day, 11 next day and the rest came the day after.

Fertile or not I wouldnt incubate Iguana eggs.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Personally i would destroy the eggs. There are too many iguanas in rescues already, or if you want to hatch any just choose a couple to incubate.
Each to their own but that's what i'd do. : victory:


----------



## Mikiemoo (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for replys
She not been with a male while we had her. We were told when we got her she was a 2 1/2 year old male s untill today she has been a he!! She has been very agitated for the past week or so iv been throwing more food away than shes been eating. Is this normal? Shes also scratching the glass alot to come out should we let her out or not? She does look abit bloated but not much worse than normal after shes eaten. What other food/supplements should she be getting? At the moment she just gets mixed veg with a calcium supplement over is this enough?
Im going to take your advise on not hatching the egg's but should i wait till shes laid all before i take them away?

Sorry for all the questions shes my first iguana and as i say, i didnt know she was female


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

They do eat less during egg building which is why you need to ensure her food is constantly offered and well supplemented. She is scratching coz she needs somewhere to lay. A large box half filled with part soil/sand mix is good, she will dig for hours sometimes. I let mine out while she was doing it and she laid me a few fun packages about the place lol.

Supplements - Calcium everyday, Nutrobol once a week. Also sometimes I add Iguana Dust and Lucky reptile dried stuff.

Remove them at the end of each laying session or end of each day, she wont care


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

The eggs won't hatch if she hasn't been with a male as they are infertile.

Ensure her diet is calcium rich, and make sure she has access to plenty of fluids. Good UV lighting is necessary, but she should have this anyway.

Keep an eye on her and, as already been said, give something to lay in and just remove the eggs as and when. If she doesn't lay more over the next couple of days then a visit to the vets may be necessary as there could be complications. How does her vent look?


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nothing to worry about yet so don't panic, but take a read of this:

Iguana Egg Problems

Anything that you don't understand, then don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## Mikiemoo (May 12, 2010)

Iv done the laying box with sand and soil but she doesn't seem to be digging in it from what iv seen (OH did it last night while i was a work) where about is the vent? Sorry i seem very thick and uneducated about iguana's he is out first (or should i say she) and we weren't prepared for his at all. Everyone's help is really appreciated


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Dont worry too much as to whether she uses the box or not, you cant make her, but at least you've provided her the choice 

Mine spent more time tromping round the house than digging in the lay box, and eventually she laid them everywhere but the laying box!!

Her vent is her cloacal opening, her 'bum'  Just check it looks 'normal'


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

The vent; or correct term, cloaca, is on the underside at the base of the tail. It's where it excretes, mates & where the eggs are coming out of in your _*male *_lol










If you are new to Igs, check out the following links, loads of info:

www.greenigsociety.org

http://www.anapsid.org/

and these books are good:

http://www.iguana.com/

http://www.dummies.com/store/product/Iguanas-For-Dummies.productCd-0764552600.html

There's quite a few knowledgable Ig keepers on here so don't be afraid to ask. Loads of info in those links though.

Keep an eye on her, she could be egg bound and may need vet care. The link I posted in an earler post explains it throughly:

http://www.reptilechannel.com/lizards/lizard-care/gravid-lizard-concerns.aspx


----------



## Mikiemoo (May 12, 2010)

Haha right i thought thats what it was iv been sat here all morning trying to research as much as i can. I dont want her to come to any harm. Would you say let her out to walk around then?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Definately, she'll tromp about for hours I expect, just make sure she's supervised at all times as she will wreck anything not nailed down! lol


----------



## Mikiemoo (May 12, 2010)

Yeh ill be here with her as she destroys the place!! Right off i go to play midwife for a few hours :lol2: Will report back later


----------



## Mikiemoo (May 12, 2010)

hey guys,

mika started to lay a few egg's after my first post so though she was ok. Iv come home tonight she lay 3 more but just doesnt look right  shes usually well asleep by now but shes still on the bottom of her viv and doesnt look bright. 
Would you say a trip to the vets is in need for 2morrow


----------



## las (Oct 20, 2009)

Are you saying this is day 11 of her laying?
How many eggs did she lay all together?
Look at the vent again. Dose it look like there is a bulge near it? Like an egg that is stuck.
Also feel the stomach to see if there are any more eggs in there.
These are the things I would look for with my snakes, and there will not be much difference.
If it is day 11 and you still feel little lumps in there then it is straight to the vet.

Can I just check that when you set up the lay box did you make sure the soil was firm enough to stay put when she dug (or did it collapse). And was it above the heat mat? Not that I think that is all that would be wrong, but I know that females like to have things correct and may hold off laying if it is not. Also have you dug in there yourself to make sure there are no other eggs you have missed?

When she has finished laying she will be very tired. I had a new snake that came to me pregnant and when she laid she hardly moved and when she did it was very wobbly. It took a few weeks and lots of food to bring her around. She has since laid more eggs but this time she was much fitter (from exercise and food). She moved a lot better this time but was still very tired. If you feel no eggs in her and you think that may be the last of them now it may be that she just needs a good rest and lots of good food with calcium supplements.

I hope that all helps and good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Mikiemoo (May 12, 2010)

Well quick and happy update, Mika laid 5 egg's yesterday which i was made up about but didnt expect what i woke up to this morning ...... 27egg's im so pleased and she seem's alot more settled last night and this morning.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Mikiemoo said:


> Well quick and happy update, Mika laid 5 egg's yesterday which i was made up about but didnt expect what i woke up to this morning ...... 27egg's im so pleased and she seem's alot more settled last night and this morning.


Great news! I bet she looks like a rake now, all deflated? :lol2:

Time to start trying to feed her up again now. Keep on top of the supplementation and a good varied diet, and just keep your eye on her, there maybe a couple more to pass


----------



## Mikiemoo (May 12, 2010)

She seem's very sleepy now (well compared crazy moo she has been) But she still looks like heres a few more in there shes really bloated. Could someone recommend me a supplement for now shes layed. Will she start eating again now?


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

hey im not that clued up on female igs. 
crownan will be able to advise you better, but it may be worth a vet trip to make sure all the eggs have come out and no other complications may have occurred.
mahender.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

After laying that many she should look skinny, so bloating could indicate a problem. Ensure you are supplementing as normal, maybe a little extra calcium. A check up at the vet would probably be a good idea just to ensure she's ok, as I said, I would expect her to look quite skinny.

Here's mine after laying....


















And this is her normally


----------



## Mikiemoo (May 12, 2010)

Hey thanks for replys. Just the way she was lying made her still look fat shes actually really thin just been out and bought some other supplement for her to ensure shes getting enough will try and put some pis up later


----------

